# First Use - EFI Platinum 24 SHO



## Strato

Today we received 6" to 8" of fresh snow - light and fluffy in the morning and wet and sloppy now. Perfect conditions for testing the new Ariens EFI Platinum 24 SHO I purchased 2 months ago.

*Start-Up*: Start-up with the EFI engine is pretty simple - turn on the key and pull the cord - once. It starts before I'm halfway through the pull. 

I know any well-maintained carburetor snowblower will also start with one pull. But, unlike many on this forum, I'm not a gear-head. I don't tinker with my own mechanical equipment (other than replacing spark plugs, filters, oil, etc.). I suppose I'm like 99% of consumers, who want simplicity, and don't want to tinker.

I have lots of gas-powered tools at home (we have 2 acres of land), and have often been frustrated by carburetor engines. I keep them serviced, add stabilizer (at least 89 octane gas), and run them dry each season. But, inevitably, I still encounter starting issues. I find chain saws to be the worst. And, I find warm starts on a small engine often more problematic than a cold start. Hence, when I heard Ariens had produced an EFI engine for blowers, I was in.

*Power:* The 24 Platinum comes with a 369 cc engine - large for a 24" machine. When I began blowing snow with this machine, I marveled at how long the arc of snow flew - at least 40 feet. Then, I realized I had the EFI "Power Dial" set to half speed. I grinned, and then cranked the dial to full power. The snow then flew all of the 55 feet that Ariens claims for this machine - perhaps further.

When I hit the EOD crud, the EFI engine's CPU adjusted for the load, and instantly added more oomph to engine. The machine didn't hesitate, and devoured the mountain of sludge. I've never had this much power in a blower. For a 24" machine, this is more muscle than I'll ever need.

For those unfamiliar with EFI engines, they have a CPU that optimizes fuel flow for the conditions (temperature, altitude, humidity, load on the engine, etc.). The CPU adjusts instantly for any change in those variables. I had to stop the engine several times to remove obstacles in my path (buried dog toys). Each time, the engine started again with an easy pull. 

*Steering:* Autoturn, version 2016, worked well. There was none of the "drifting" people have reported with earlier versions of Autoturn. Admittedly, the blower didn't pivot quite as effortlessly in 8" on snow, as it did on a clear driveway in warm weather. But, still maneuvered deftly - vastly easier than my old 300 lb. Yard Machines monster. I could clear within an inch of our vehicles, with no worries about control. 180° spins at the EOD were easy. I also like the idea of not depending upon a trigger mechanism (which entail 30 to 40 moving parts - according to "Moving Snow.com".

*The Chute:* This is the one area where the Platinum 24 wasn't as easy as I had hoped. When I purchased the Platinum 24, my other consideration was a Toro Power Max HD 928. I fell in love with Toro's chute control, which I dubbed the "Magic Wand" for its dexterity and ease of use. Toro has, by far, the best chute control system I've seen. Everything else (possibly with the exception of Honda's electric chute control) feels primitive by comparison.

On the Platinum 24, the in-dash chute lever works fine - BUT, one has to learn to give it a hefty pull (toward you) as you slide the chute handle left or right. I found I got better at this as the day wore on. Still, it's a far cry from the nimble Toro chute control. By comparison, the Platinum 24 chute lever is clunky. I found I usually had to stop the machine's forward motion to spin the chute all 200°. Toward the end of the day, I was able to twist the chute while still moving the machine.

*Locked Levers:* I like the "locking" feature, which engages the auger while just one hand controls the forward motion. This feature frees the right hand to adjust the chute. Or, you can keep the auger handle depressed, while releasing the "wheel" handle to stop the machine. It took me awhile to get used to this, as my previous machine had the handles reversed (the auger control was on the left side, whereas on the Ariens it's on the right).

*Conclusion:*

Is this a perfect machine? No. Would I buy it again? Absolutely! Although the chute control mechanism feels a bit clunky (compared to Toro), it's still vastly better than the hand crank I had on my old machine, and most other hand cranks I tried. I also expect to get better at the "pull-slide" motion needed to twist the chute while moving forward with handles locked. Technique is part of the equation.

The main reason I'd buy this machine again, is the reason I opted for it the first time - the engine. It's huge, powerful and simple. Over the years, I expect the EFI feature will be what I value most on this machine. I love that it's so easy to use, easy to start (and will remain so), and requires relatively little of me. The prospect of never worrying about gas gumming-up the carb is well worth the $300 premium I paid for EFI. Of course, I'll still have the machine serviced each year. It's just nice to know I can pull that cord anytime, and count upon 17 ft. lbs. of torque being delivered.

I hope this overview is helpful.

PS: Images were taken 2 months ago, when blower arrived.


----------



## uberT

Great write up! I'm sure you'll enjoy this machine for years to come. I agree with you about a general dislike for carburetors. They're a device out of the dark ages and they can't disappear soon enough.


Good luck with it, Strato !!


(I had to look to see where Hampden MA was. Can't say I recognized the town. I've got a very close friend in Agawan.)


----------



## detdrbuzzard

thanks for the review


----------



## Strato

uberT said:


> Great write up! I'm sure you'll enjoy this machine for years to come. I agree with you about a general dislike for carburetors. They're a device out of the dark ages and they can't disappear soon enough.
> 
> 
> Good luck with it, Strato !!
> 
> 
> (I had to look to see where Hampden MA was. Can't say I recognized the town. I've got a very close friend in Agawan.)


If I were better at working on engines, I probably wouldn't mind carburetors as much. But, given that I'm not, EFI was meant for guys like me.

Yes, Hampden is a sleepy little burg near the CT border in western MA. Agawam is close - about 5 miles from me. We all get the same snow. :t09015:


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

Congrats on your new machine!

I'm uploading a video to youtube of my first use of my new Ariens. Mine is the Hydro Pro 36. Much like your report we got the same messy storm. My chute seems clunky at first, but I remembered to pull back then swing it and that 2 motions together worked like a charm.
I like my machine very much. But if I travel full bite, full speed into the EOD I think I will stall the engine. It did bog down a little until I backed off the forward speed a little. If I just go at an easy clip and let the Auger chew all it's food, the engine doesn't even know it's at the 18" wet sloppy plow pile. It's a powerful engine, never the less.

I had 1 issue. The plastic covers that control the hand controls fell off in my hands. When I got back inside I put epoxy on those controls. They won't slip off now!
I changed the oil and it took 1 1/2 quarts, so I'm good for the next storm.

When my movie is done, I'll make a new topic with the video added so I don't clutter your topic.


----------



## Strato

Ariens hydro pro said:


> Congrats on your new machine!
> 
> I'm uploading a video to youtube of my first use of my new Ariens. Mine is the Hydro Pro 36. Much like your report we got the same messy storm. My chute seems clunky at first, but I remembered to pull back then swing it and that 2 motions together worked like a charm.
> I like my machine very much. But if I travel full bite, full speed into the EOD I think I will stall the engine. It did bog down a little until I backed off the forward speed a little. If I just go at an easy clip and let the Auger chew all it's food, the engine doesn't even know it's at the 18" wet sloppy plow pile. It's a powerful engine, never the less.
> 
> I had 1 issue. The plastic covers that control the hand controls fell off in my hands. When I got back inside I put epoxy on those controls. They won't slip off now!
> I changed the oil and it took 1 1/2 quarts, so I'm good for the next storm.
> 
> When my movie is done, I'll make a new topic with the video added so I don't clutter your topic.


I look forward to your review. The Hydro Pro 36 is a monster machine. Awesome! If my wife was a bit more cooperative, I also would have included a video (always easy to blame the wiffy). 

You're right about the chute. It's a learned movement - pull back, THEN swing. The trick is to do it while moving and turning with good aim. I'll get better. :redface:

Your 420cc engine has huge power - more than mine. But, you also have much bigger jaws - 36" compared to my 24" (we're talking snowblowers - right?). Hence, your machine is eating a lot more snow on the intake. 

I like the way the EFI muscles-up when the going gets tough. When the load increases, it just increases power automatically, so the engine never slows down. Makes you feel kind of powerful when attacking the EOD sludge. "Outta my way!".

I'll remember your trick of epoxy on the handles, should I ever need it.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

I bought a Cub Cadet lawn tractor this past spring and that is fuel injected. It's fun not to use the choke.

I have about an hour to go. My DSL if slow or the internet is busy. I took my camera and put the tripod up on the front porch and I walked the blower around the front 1/2 of the driveway. It put me asleep watching it so be warned it will put you to sleep as well....


----------



## casteld73

I too bought this machine but I am having a much different experience.

Mechanically- it is what it is. Chute controls etc no problem to assemble but I have nothing to compare it to. My last snow blower was hooked up to a 25hp Massey 

Regrettably the engine is not working well. Machine started up no problem. I ran it for a few minutes. Dialed up and down without an issue. Went inside to take a video---yes I was excited. Started it again...now the machine rev's and sounds like a Harley. 


Anyone have any ideas. Fuel was fresh. I even went so far as to pump the gas out of it and put in absolutely brand new gas. And no it is not E85.


I called my local dealer...his response...I don't work on the new model. Wrote Ariens...so far no response.


Pretty upsetting to say the least. I am happy to hear your blower ran well...perhaps mine has an issue and it is not an overall design problem.

If anyone has any ideas I'd be more than happy to hear.


----------



## ih8thepackers

Looks like your doggie likes your new Ariens!!!


----------



## Strato

ih8thepackers said:


> Looks like your doggie likes your new Ariens!!!


Yes, Bailey seemed to approve of the new family member.

He even Christened one of the wheels.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

Bailey is a good looking dog.


----------



## scrappy

Congratulate on the new blower!

I was at HD today and they had had 2 EFI models on the floor. I spent a few minutes looking them over. Seem to be very nice. However I am very surprised that the ECU module does not have weatherproof electrical connections. That could be problems later on when moisture gets at the wires and the connections. If it were mine I would at a minimum add dielectric grease to them. 
This is a big disappointment to me.


----------



## casteld73

Regrettably I am not having a positive experience with My new 24" Ariens EFI/SHO. Bought online. Got it and assembled no problem. Filled with fresh gas, turned the key heard the pump kick in....pull the cord and started right up. I dialed from idle to Efficiency and then power and run smooth as silk. Played with it for a minute or so and turned it off. an inside to get my phone to take a video of first snow removal...[yes kind of dorky]. Started it again.....and now the problems start.

The engine goes from almost stalling to full rev. The headlight goes dim / bright /etc following in line with the engine reving. If I dial it up I get a popping noise. Looked underneath and the electronic board and have a flashing green light and a solid red...which I believe is proper.

I went so far as to pump out the gas and replaced with even fresher gas [1 hour old as opposed to 1 week]. No help.

Call the place where I bought it ...tjey directed me to Ariens. Call Ariens no answer. Check website [areins] and they recommend to call a local dealer. Called the local dealer...he wants nothing to do with EFI models....

Rather upsetting to have an 1800 blower sitting in your garage and shoveling snow by hand.


I did create a case with Ariens...just curious if anyone here would have any quick solutions for this....hopefully?


TIA


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

Is your fuel valve fully open on your gas tank? Maybe it starving for fuel.


----------



## Strato

casteld73 said:


> I too bought this machine but I am having a much different experience.
> 
> Mechanically- it is what it is. Chute controls etc no problem to assemble but I have nothing to compare it to. My last snow blower was hooked up to a 25hp Massey
> 
> Regrettably the engine is not working well. Machine started up no problem. I ran it for a few minutes. Dialed up and down without an issue. Went inside to take a video---yes I was excited. Started it again...now the machine rev's and sounds like a Harley.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas. Fuel was fresh. I even went so far as to pump the gas out of it and put in absolutely brand new gas. And no it is not E85.
> 
> 
> I called my local dealer...his response...I don't work on the new model. Wrote Ariens...so far no response.
> 
> 
> Pretty upsetting to say the least. I am happy to hear your blower ran well...perhaps mine has an issue and it is not an overall design problem.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas I'd be more than happy to hear.


Wow! That sounds like a nightmare.

I'm sure there's lots of folks on here who could diagnose that issue better than me. It appears something malfunctioned shortly after firing-up the engine. 

The only thing I can think of, is perhaps the battery for the CPU wasn't charged (or, ran-out of charge), and the engine isn't receiving the data it needs to function correctly? Maybe it's worth charging the CPU just to rule out that possibility?

I guess it's not surprising that some dealers don't work on the new EFI engines. But, how can Ariens sell these machines through dealers who can't service them?

Generally Ariens is noted for excellent customer support. I'd be surprised if they don't get back to you tomorrow.

Given how much Ariens has invested in EFI (as a company - not just financially), I'd expect them to jump on this.

I'd be interested to know what the ultimate issue is. Hope you're able to update us later.


----------



## Strato

Ariens hydro pro said:


> Is your fuel valve fully open on your gas tank? Maybe it starving for fuel.


I don't think the EFI engines have a fuel shut-off valve.

But, you could still be right. If the CPU battery has run-out of charge, then control of fuel flow to the engine would be disrupted.


----------



## Strato

Ariens hydro pro said:


> Bailey is a good looking dog.


Thanks! He's a happy boy.

A 2 year-old golden doodle.


----------



## casteld73

Ya....I do not see a fuel valve....I don't think it is the charge because the board lights up and the fuel pump primes the engine. 

Looked through the manual as well...they do not mention one. It does seem like it is starving for fuel though. Normally I would think fuel filter or something like that...but brand new/ fresh gas / new gas can...odds are so slim.

Thx guys I appreciate the input.


----------



## drmerdp

Thats a bummer your new machine is having problems. Does the owners manual have a troubleshooting chart? Small engine fuel injection is so new few people have experience with it. 

What do you mean revs and sounds like a harley? Hunting... RPMs shoot up then drop continuously or something else


----------



## Duff Daddy

Awesome. Now I just need a video. I worked off rt91 for years and know western ma well. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## unvjustintime

Is the EFI board charged/powered via capacitor or it has an actual battery? Perhaps "jumping" it if the battery could be an area to eliminate as a variable.


----------



## Strato

unvjustintime said:


> Is the EFI board charged/powered via capacitor or it has an actual battery? Perhaps "jumping" it if the battery could be an area to eliminate as a variable.


According to the owner's manual, it's an actual battery - 7.2 volts.

If he's seeing a green light on the battery (under the dash), as reported, that's an indication his battery should be fully charged.

Given that a CPU is involved in EFI, an interruption in the data stream, or a malfunction of the sensors used to monitor all the variables (temperature, humidity, altitude, etc.), could wreak havoc with the fuel flow.

If the local dealer can't service his machine, I'm curious how Ariens will handle this situation.


----------



## New_HondaHS35

why wouldn't they be able to handle it? worse case scenario they keep replacing parts until it works, just like any other new machine


----------



## casteld73

Yes---I was very surprised at the dealers response. Let's see how Ariens handles tomorrow. I'll keep you all posted. I truly hope this is a simple issue. Not like a shoe that does not fit and you can mail it back......


----------



## nick16

Nice review of the machine. I don't mean to hijack the thread but I needed some advice. I just set up this machine as well, no problems with assembly but I have not tried to start it yet. On the left side just behind the breather tube there is a cable which is just hanging there and not attached to anything. It's a thin cable with a braided shield over which is partially folded back and tied with a zip tie. Any thoughts? I removed the cover over the throttle body and it does not look like the cable is disconnected from anything. thanks


----------



## Geo

The ECU must depict a flashing green light, solid green is a faulty ECU which must be replaced;
According to page EN50 of the Service Manual.
No LED's illuminated would indicate a faulty battery.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Geo

I just read the earlier threads, the flashing red indicates a trouble code for diagnostic purposes; count the flashes together for first digit, followed by a pause and then a series of flashes for the second digit. Remember there could be multiple codes being shown in sequence! Code 16 is a low battery, code 28 is high battery voltage and so on.
Check the codes and report back, I will look up the problem and potential solution.
Cheers.


----------



## casteld73

Yes- I downloaded that manual as well. Solid red no flashing...with a flashing solid green.


----------



## casteld73

nick16 said:


> Nice review of the machine. I don't mean to hijack the thread but I needed some advice. I just set up this machine as well, no problems with assembly but I have not tried to start it yet. On the left side just behind the breather tube there is a cable which is just hanging there and not attached to anything. It's a thin cable with a braided shield over which is partially folded back and tied with a zip tie. Any thoughts? I removed the cover over the throttle body and it does not look like the cable is disconnected from anything. thanks


Nick- This is the temp sensor wire. See page 56 of service manual.


----------



## Strato

Casteld - No response from Ariens yet?


----------



## pjg

You can download the service manual from Ariens web site. 

It has an excellent trouble shooting guide on the EFI system, your problem might just be a loose connection from the stator. 


I just bought this same model snow blower a couple of weeks ago, so far so good with the last storm.


----------



## casteld73

As an update...I found a local dealer who will work on it and ARIENS support has been stellar. This is a bit of a lesson in buying from an online wholesaler.

I will post an update once repair.


----------



## casteld73

Dealer cannot look at for at least one month because not purchased locally. Just sayin.


----------



## Strato

casteld73 said:


> Dealer cannot look at for at least one month because not purchased locally. Just sayin.


That's a disappointment - you have to live with a defective machine for at least a month.

Unfortunately, that's how dealers do it. They'll work on products purchased online, but those products receive lower priority. 

The motivation to purchase online is, of course, price. I would have done the same if I couldn't find a local dealer to honor the "promotional price" of $1799.

Two local dealers agreed to sell at the $1799 price, while two others insisted upon charging the $2030 "standard price".


----------



## Duff Daddy

I work for a local business and if you are loyal to ME I will be 100% loyal to you. The current consumer driven by price, experience, and convenience. The older generations are more heavily based on experience, and loyalty then price..... younger folks in ALL markets just want the best deal and this is typically seen as a purely monetary basis. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## casteld73

DD- I tried to buy local but no one was carrying it. Frankly- I wish Ariens just sold through channels who can service. My though t was guy I was buying from would have to take it back and work on it. lesson learned.


----------



## Duff Daddy

Yeah sounds like you got a bad situation. But I'm speaking in general terms. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Strato

*Autoturn - Very Nice*

I just used my new machine (EFI Platinum 24 SHO) again for the 2nd time.

I still love the EFI aspects of the blower.

But, what really captured my attention this time was the Autoturn. The 2016 version works like a dream. 

I was constantly impressed by how easy it is to manage this 286 lb. machine. Turning it places no strain whatsoever on my bad shoulder, or my 62-year-old back. Just pivot, and point. Whatever "drifting" issues Autoturn perviously had, appear to have been remedied. I can't imagine a smoother, simpler steering system.

When I initially plunked-down the $2000 for the blower, I asked myself: "Do you really need this, or are you just being self-indulgent?".

I've concluded both were true. I was being self-indulgent (could have purchased a decent MTD machine for 1/2 the price). But, it's a real pleasure to start, and operate this blower.

I just spent another $2K at the dentist, and it wasn't nearly as much fun. :wink:


----------



## waypoint

Strato said:


> But, what really captured my attention this time was the Autoturn. The 2016 version works like a dream.


I bought a 2016 24" Deluxe last year and struggled with the Auto Turn my first use, had to watch the video and change my process a bit. After some experimentation I've found that pulling the handle in the direction I want it to steer works much better than trying to push-steer it. Just let the machine do the work.


----------



## swcheese

Well I didn't have the kind of cash needed for a Platinum Series so I bought the Deluxe 30 EFI for exactly the same reasons you did. Quite an upgrade from my 8 year old Craftsman! Mine has the 306CC engine and so far I haven't run into conditions that this machine can't candle. I LOVE it. The only mod I did was add 2 18W Cree LED lights cuz the OEM light was pretty weak and most of my snowblowin happens at 5 AM.


----------



## Tomatillo

I believe EFI is the future for these machines. A bunch of us were talking about that on another thread and there were mixed feelings, but the majority agreed.


I think you're way ahead.


Congrats!


----------



## Strato

waypoint said:


> I bought a 2016 24" Deluxe last year and struggled with the Auto Turn my first use, had to watch the video and change my process a bit. After some experimentation I've found that pulling the handle in the direction I want it to steer works much better than trying to push-steer it. Just let the machine do the work.


Agreed. It's a technique. Just a slight tug on one handle and the machine turns itself. 

For me, it's SUCH a difference from my stubborn old MTD, which had the turning radius of stretch limo.


----------



## Strato

swcheese said:


> Well I didn't have the kind of cash needed for a Platinum Series so I bought the Deluxe 30 EFI for exactly the same reasons you did. Quite an upgrade from my 8 year old Craftsman! Mine has the 306CC engine and so far I haven't run into conditions that this machine can't candle. I LOVE it. The only mod I did was add 2 18W Cree LED lights cuz the OEM light was pretty weak and most of my snowblowin happens at 5 AM.


I also considered the Deluxe 30 EFI. That's an awesome machine. If my driveway was wider, I would have gone for the bigger bucket.

The difference in engine size and chute control (in-dash for Platinum) wasn't a big deal to me. I just knew I wanted EFI, and Autoturn.

Adding those lights sounds cool - and smart. I may try to do that as well.


----------



## Strato

Tomatillo said:


> I believe EFI is the future for these machines. A bunch of us were talking about that on another thread and there were mixed feelings, but the majority agreed.
> 
> 
> I think you're way ahead.
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks!

I can understand some folks wanting to hang-back on EFI for awhile, to avoid the "bleeding edge". It took Ariens a few years to get Autoturn right, and work-out the bugs on their remote chute control (Platinum and Pro models).

Sometimes, waiting is wise. EFI is a big change.

But, I knew that Ariens had used EFI for years on their pro mowers. Hence, I figured they'd already worked-out any bugs.

Thus far, EFI has delivered as advertised. I'm very happy with it.

I wonder how Ariens EFI sales have gone this year, and if they plan to expand this feature to other models next year. 

Also curious to see if other manufacturers begin to follow suite.


----------



## ih8thepackers

I have 2 Ariens dealers in my town,or in close proximity,but one of them won't sell the EFI models..I would like to eventually get a EFI model,but I would like to wait till they get any bugs worked out if them,besides I just bought a new deluxe 24.i figure I would wait a couple years or so..but I do have to say,with all the small engines I've owned over the years,from pressure washers,to leaf blowers to mowers,and different Snowthrower,I've only had one that had carb issues.


----------



## nastorino

Great review. I was looking for one like this before I bought my 24" EFI as well. Had I seen this when I was slightly undecided I wouldn't have been afterwards.


----------



## casteld73

All-

So here is the official follow-up. Although a bit disconcerting that the local shop could not repair the unit Ariens has successfully lived up to their name and reputation. The dealer tried several fixes [new alternator etc] and none of them worked [as directed by Ariens]. Ariens seeing that repair was not an option authorized a brand new snow blower. The dealer took receipt of the new blower, assembled it, and delivered to me. All free of charge. Although I did not have a blower for about a month at the end of the day *Ariens did right by me*.

I wanted to wait until a couple of snow falls before posting just to make sure there were no further issues. The snow blower performs extremely well. Note my previous blower was a Massey Ferguson Sub Compact 4wd with a 25HP diesel engine /snow blower attachment...so I was pretty spoiled. I was very surprised by the power of the Ariens.

On all occasions the new unit started on first or second pull...no sputtering not over/under running....just worked as one would expect.

Hopefully I have no problems going forward. My only advice would be to buy equipment from this from a local dealer. Most of the headache was the fact that I bought it online out of state. Most dealers did not want to assist since they did not sell the unit.

Now--just need it to snow again so I can play with my new toy


----------



## kaos

I just snagged the 24" platinum model w/EFI ......still in my driveway in a crate.
I called my local dealer to see if they had one, nope. I told them I prefer to buy local, which is true. I feel confident they will work on it. I cannot understand a dealer refusing to work on one.

I needed more machine and less back. Plus my neighbor upgraded and he had a nicer one than me. That couldn't stand.  also this one will blow a lot more snow into his yard than my old Yard Machines. -joking ...kinda.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

kaos said:


> I just snagged the 24" platinum model w/EFI ......still in my driveway in a crate.
> I called my local dealer to see if they had one, nope. I told them I prefer to buy local, which is true. I feel confident they will work on it. I cannot understand a dealer refusing to work on one.
> 
> I needed more machine and less back. Plus my neighbor upgraded and he had a nicer one than me. That couldn't stand.  also this one will blow a lot more snow into his yard than my old Yard Machines. -joking ...kinda.


:welcome:
It's very important to return the snow from where it came from. 

I threaten my neighbor with this from time to time. He knows I will put it up on his roof if he pisses me off. His chute is pointed low again.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kaos

Ariens hydro pro said:


> :welcome:
> It's very important to return the snow from where it came from.
> 
> I threaten my neighbor with this from time to time. He knows I will put it up on his roof if he pisses me off. His chute is pointed low again.:icon_smile_big:


Things like that happen ....

This one also has a light on it so I can do it late at night.


----------



## kaos

Well set up was (EASY), leveled the bucket and then was soooo disappointed....it took two pulls to start!  Second time it took a half pull.  

- took it right into an old snowbank walked right through it. Engine just dropped down a gear and threw snow 40 ft. So hard packed snow and ice is a joke powder will be a bigger one. LOVE the throttle dial...

EFI is awesome, hand warmers awesome, power ridiculous , auto steer works well. One thing that messed me up is it's left hand drive. My old blower is RH drive. Almost backed over myself.  I adjusted my chute also used grease from my boat that impervious to salt on the base of the chute before installing. Use lithium spray on the gear drive for the chute too. Smooth as silk....

I'll need some time with it to get picky on things but I'm not finding anything to not like. The reverse is much better than my MTD. The 16" tires definitely have more bite. Very easy to maneuver.


----------



## Scrutator

I received and set up my 921053 a few days ago. I tried _everything_ and was not able to get it to start. Finally, my neighbor came over and fired one shot of starting fluid into the fuel-injection port, and like magic, it started immediately and purred like a kitten. I allowed it to cool completely and started it up a few more times without any problem at all. So far, no snow here in the mountains of Southern California so I'll see how it goes if we ever get any!


----------



## zandor

I bought one of these last month, though I'm still waiting for a real snow. I played with it a bit last Saturday in about 2" of snow. No complaints about the auto-turn feature and I learned I wanted a cab. I also picked up some of that anti-stick spray after getting snow stuck all over the top of my chute and augers. At least the impeller didn't clog. It was slightly above freezing at the time. Now I'm just waiting for some real snow.


----------



## jburson250

The 921053 looks like a fantastic machine. Meets my criteria - big engine + narrow bucket.

Thanks to all who contributed to this interesting and informative thread!


----------



## nastorino

jburson250 said:


> The 921053 looks like a fantastic machine. Meets my criteria - big engine + narrow bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who contributed to this interesting and informative thread!




Same mode for me and I love mine. Make sure you fully charge the EFI box otherwise you might have that startup issue. When I pull start mine, before I’m halfway through the pull it’s kicking over. It’s a very nice machine. Enjoy it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaos

YES, fully charge the box every fall before winter. The old machine, I used the electric start almost every use -this one- half a pull boom it is running. I prefer the 24" it is much easier to maneuver around cars and whatever else. I feel ripped off bought it two years ago now and it has snowed about 5 times. The poly blocks made a huge difference in the steering also. I can run this thing with one hand and steer it. I was going to buy a canopy but no snow, no need.


----------



## tadawson

3 year old thread bump?

????????


----------



## Nickdatech

tadawson said:


> 3 year old thread bump?
> 
> ????????


Hahhaha why not!! To each is own!


----------

